# Flush King Vs Quickie Flush



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Some of you have both:
Flush King

Quickie Flush

Why do you like/dislike either of them?? Outside looking in (pardon the pun) the Flush King looks to do the same thing, just easier and no holes. You have to hook up a hose anyway,hmmm I








Thanks
Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've got both, much prefer the quickie flush.

The quickie flush sprays down the inside of the tank and everything flows down and out of the drain pipe.

The flush king fills the tank up thru the drain which is good for unclogging the pipe if it gets clogged but doesn't do as good a job cleaning out the tank. The flush king also uses a lot more water, I found I would have to fill and drain the tank several times to get it cleaned out where as with the quickie flush, a few minutes of flushing does the job.

Mike


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Concur completely... Flush King is great if you have a clog... QF is great to help prevent a clog by keeping tanks clean... but don't forget the Tornado Flush... I installed the TF and love it.... regardless of which one you choose it will make your life that much easier and will be the best $30 you spend....

Scott


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I had the flush king originally and switched to quickie flush with the new TT. The quickie flush is much less work. I just start it and find something else to do for a few minutes. With the flush king you have to close the valve, fill the tank and flush. (several times to get it clean) **Read the posts on filling and flushing the tank with a QF. You don't want to blow up your toilet.***


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

As the others have said, the FlushKing will flush the tank, the QuickieFlush will scrub the tank. I have not used a FlushKing, but I can't see how it could do the job of a Quickie or Tornado flush.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Ahhhhh .... my favorite subject --

I have both --

But one does not replace the other -- they compliment --

and its a science....

I first dump the black tank. (allot of newbies, if they have full hookups, will leave the sewer line open -- all that does is allow the liquid waste to vacate and the solid to remain behind in the tank solidifying)

Then I fill the Black tank completely using the Flush King -- dump it again --

I then fill the Black tank again with water using the Flush King. Take the hose off the Flush King and put it on the Tornado.

I then dump the Black Tank and turn on the tornado so not only do it get the water rushing out causing a good flushing but the scrubbing power of the Tornado....

I leave the tornado running until the water starts to come out clear....

....

I then take the hose off the Tornado and put it back on the FlushKing and clean out the Grey tank...


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow! Ghosty, that would certainly get it clean but it might be easier to just replace the black tank after every trip.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

kyoutback said:


> Wow! Ghosty, that would certainly get it clean but it might be easier to just replace the black tank after every trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says I don't???

actually the whole process takes right at 15 minutes to flush fill clean repeat and do the grey tank...


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Like Ghosty, my favorite subject.









As I do the lion's share of my dumping at home with a five gallon bucket and trips to the house,














I try to use as little water as possible to clean the tank. I use a Johnny Chock and a wand on the end of my hose. This allows me to aim, rotate, move up and down and direct the jet stream of water. It gets it all off the walls, top, and sensors and into the bucket with just a few gallons. Lovely job.





















I use a lot more chemicals than most, because I want that stuff broken down as much as possible. It aint a pretty picture.

I am going to look into a Quickie Flush for the few times I have hookups or a dump station handy.

Scott


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Tornado Flush rules. Quickie is just a tube with holes in it, WEAK. Ive used both and Tornado is worth it and the best..



campntn said:


> Some of you have both:
> Flush King
> 
> Quickie Flush
> ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Tornado Flush rules. Quickie is just a tube with holes in it, WEAK. Ive used both and Tornado is worth it and the best..


I see you're rather passionate about your tornado.









The quickie flush does a great job for me. My biggest issue was the lousy black/grey tank plumbing design. The "T" setup where the black and grey tank drains meet doesn't allow for a good flow of sewage and makes cleaning the black tank out more of a job than it should be IMO.

Since I re-configured mine it works ten times better and requires a lot less cleaning and flushing.

Mike


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Here are some photos of a TF install if interested... http://www.gulfbreezers.com/photogallery/index.php?cat=10004

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Like Ghosty, my favorite subject.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you do this? I'd puke about 100 times before I was able to empty a full tank of *@!$%@ (you get the picture)

There is a web site that tell you all the dump stations in your area.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

As I've written before I've used the Flush King for a while before installing a No-Fuss Flush on the Outback.

Using the Flush King I really thought my tanks were clean, the water ran clear each time I dumped. However it took several fills each time to flush the tanks. A big waste of water and a long time at the station if the water pressure wasn't great. However I always thought the Flush King did a great job at what it did.

Then I installed the No-Fuss Flush, which is pretty much like the Quickie and others. It sprays the inside of the tank. The installation went fine. But as previously noted I really didn't think it would get much more out of the tank then the Flush King had. So I did a test run. I was disgusted how much more crud the No-Fuss Flush got out of the tank.

The reality is that the Flush King just back washes water into the tanks. That's fine for liquid waste, but really doesn't do much for solids or to force the crud off the walls. In a matter of a couple of minutes the clear elbow was showing clear.

I kept the Flush King, but have yet to use it again. The tank sprayers just do a better job. Though its not recommended I do fill the tank with tank sprayer on the Raptor, I keep the toilet open with a Johnny Chock when I do this.

Would I go back to the Flush King or buy another one? Nope the tank sprayer IMHO does a much better job and does it using less water in less time.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There is a web site that tell you all the dump stations in your area.
> [snapback]64470[/snapback]​


Yep. And the closest one is about 85 miles away - past my house. Doing this actually gives me a lot to hold over the whole family. I get away with soooo much stuff just by reminding them.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scott,

I have fixed a pad at the end of my house to park my Outback. In the process of putting water/elec/cable hook there. I happen to have a sewer cleanout plug on that end of the house. I added an elbow and plan to be able to dump to it. Haven't tried it yet, but I think it will work ok. Have a couple pics posted under misc pics. If you have a cleanout plug where you can get to it, might work for you.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Allsixofus said:


> Here are some photos of a TF install if interested... http://www.gulfbreezers.com/photogallery/index.php?cat=10004
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]64321[/snapback]​


Awesome diagram Scott, thanks for the pic's!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> If you have a cleanout plug where you can get to it, might work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but, unfortunately, this is the situation. Aint even close to being able to do that.


----------

